# my new project



## zuluclayman

a friend of mine and also an ex-visual arts teacher runs an access night for people wanting to do life drawing with a model - she gets really interesting people for the models with ballet dancers, belly dancers, circus performers and they wear the costuming befitting their background and poses and props are from their chosen field too. 
It is held in a small theatre/restaurant so has proper sound, projection and lighting equipment which is also used to enhance the themed nights. Participants sit in comfy chairs, are served wine and draw these wonderful models with great backdrops and sound. 
I am going to make a short video doco about it and am going along for a few nights to film and take some stills.
The first night I went to was themed as "cheongsam glamour" - funnily enough the model was an ex school student of mine from 2002-3, a Chinese girl who had these amazing outfits - the backgrounds used were all Asian, mostly Chinese but some Japanese, artworks and/or photographs. Music was old-style: Frank Sinatra & others - lounge music, very decadent feeling :grin:
I will post some samples as soon as I have arranged the proper permissions


----------



## WereBo

That sounds good, I look forward to see the resulting pics :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Me too! Sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

as promised some sample images - some are frame grabs from the video footage, some from my Olympus DSLR. The DSLR images aren't particularly good - lots of grain (ISO boosted to 1000 for some shots) and soft focus (hand held with weighty lens and shutter speeds of down to 1/60th sec). The lighting wasn't good enough for the long lens I was using (70-300mm) - I used that because I had told them I wouldn't be intrusive and didn't want to be underfoot for participants or in the model's face, a flash wasn't an option for the same reason.
Enough excuses :grin:

the setup:










the first of three costumes:


----------



## WereBo

Although the pics are on the darkish side, they capture the mood and intimacy of the venue wonderfully, the detail is sharp and the shadows are still light enough not to blend in with the black clothing.

Altogether, I'd say they're a successful trio of photos, well done indeed, especially under such tricky conditions


----------



## Dori1960

Good job on these!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

some new ones of dee the belly dancer at The Drawing Room:


----------



## WereBo

Lovely pics Zulu







- Re: #2 I've heard of folks having splitting headaches, but..... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Very well done!!! ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

last week's drawing room model - Patch, a local community circus performer and Ann's "Caravaggio boy"


----------



## WereBo

Y' know Zulu, I think you've found your next 'calling'. After teaching kids how to be creative in the various media-arts for 'x' years, you've found your own creative side again.

Again, with just 3 pics you've captured the evening - From the subject to the model to the participants, along with the atmosphere and 'feel' of the session, amazing (OK, there's 4 shots of Dee, but she is nice and worth 4 pics :grin ray:

Have you thought about either selling (for a nominal cost) or offering the pics to the group for advertising the meetings? - When I snapped the pics of the performers at my local 'William+Kate wedding' street-party some months ago, I gave the organiser of the group (Emma, the tall slender blonde performer) a CD with all the photos and movie-clips, along with written permission to use them as they want for promoting themselves.

It might come to nothing in the end, but she's now interested in hiring me (if/when funds are available for the performances) for further performances, along with passing my details to other folks she knows.

From little acorns, etc... etc.... etc.... :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

mm .. working on doing something out of this that will bring in some $$$ each week :grin:

Here's another of Patch - these are frame grabs from video I have been shooting, this one has had a filter applied from Magic Bullet Looks called "warm & fuzzy"


----------



## WereBo

That filter works well, with it's very slight fuzzing, but it does darken the picture a tad too much - Perhaps increasing either the gamma or the brightness, to the same 'level' as the photos, might finish it off nicely


----------



## zuluclayman

more from the drawing room - jesi the showgirl/burlesque this time:


----------



## WereBo

Excellent shots, again :grin: - Have you 'treated' the 2nd pic? It looks slightly 'posterised' or something


----------



## zuluclayman

all have been "treated" - one and two have had grading done in Magic Bullet Looks within Premiere Pro and some more post processing in Photoshop (levels, some vignetting), three has had post processing in Photoshop - levels, neutralising some colour cast and vignetting.


----------



## Dori1960

These are very well done!! ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

alex was the latest model - started the evening as Pierrot, finished as WallabyRoboCop, a new character he is developing for the theatre group he belongs to.


----------



## WereBo

More great pics there Zulu - WallabyRoboCop, I love it


----------



## Dori1960

Well done!!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

next was a Gustav Klimt/Austrian Seccessionist Movement night with alex c - she had gold body paint on the exposed parts of skin a la Goldfinger :grin:




























also up now on Vimeo some still and moving images:

The Drawing Room on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo

I suspect #'s 1 & 3 have been 'Magic-Bulleted', but they're all great photos (and video) :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

right again WereBo - used it to bring out the golden glow :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

three life-drawing studios combined to have an exhibition of their drawings and I was invited to show some of the photographs of the models from The Drawing Room - these are some pics of the exhibition opening. Alex C (the Klimt girl) posed during the opening and people were invited to draw on two easels set up for that purpose. Later when the crowd thinned enough for him to be able to move Stu played trumpet.


----------



## WereBo

There's certainly a good turnout for the exhibition, which is always good to see - There also appears to be some excellent sketches being displayed, too :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

WereBo said:


> Y' know Zulu, I think you've found your next 'calling'. After teaching kids how to be creative in the various media-arts for 'x' years, you've found your own creative side again.


True words. I wholeheartedly agree. This is a branch of photography/art that I could never do.

I love the art setup with appropriate images projected behind the models. Very effective and very nicely photographed. The post processing has bought out the best of both worlds.


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks both of you - I am really enjoying working with this set-up, the models, the backgrounds etc - I've got more than enough footage to do the doco I set out to do but keep going back to do more - I've even begun thinking about doing an exhibition of my own using the stills from the drawing room and possibly some moving images too.


----------



## WereBo

I'd say 'Go for it Zulu', you've definitely got the skills and enthusiasm for it


----------



## DonaldG

Me too. I second that. Go for it.


----------



## zuluclayman

two models since last posting:

Ana the ballerina with backgrounds from Degas, Chagall & Lautrec




















and Dangerboy - an extreme circus/magic performer - one of his specialties is lying on a bed of nails with another bed of nails on top of him and his lovely assistant Ivy tap dancing on top of the upper bed of nails - ouch! As part of his modelling this night he did another of his tricks - hammering a 4" nail up one of his nostrils 

The background artworks were mostly from the Weimar Republic art movements - think pre-war and wartime Berlin, some pics of Dangerboy at work and some Heironymus Bosch, almost an early precursor to surrealism - images of heaven and hell and the garden of earthly delights:


----------



## WereBo

Thanks for not posting any photos of the 'nasal-nail' trick Zulu :grin:

More great photos though


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful shots! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm not really into portraits, although I do get the occasional opportunity .. your photo's are certainly inspiring .. great work !


----------



## zuluclayman

Thanks all

a tame one of the nail-in-the-nostril trick just for you WereBo :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

I could never understand just HOW they discovered they have that ability :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: and I don't want to find out either ..


----------



## Dori1960

No doubt!!!

Cool shot!


----------



## zuluclayman

missed a couple of sessions due to illness - last night was Thomas the sufi poet/whirling dervish:


----------



## sjb007

Well taken, great shots throughout this thread!


----------



## WereBo

Superb photos Zulu, you've caught the movement perfectly, as well as the stills. I like the way you caught Thomas' serenity in #3, it's not often that such 'peace with the world' is seen like that :grin:

As per usual, the backdrops are perfect for the subject


----------



## Dori1960

So well done! I love the motion you caught in the first 2!
The Serenity shot is stunning!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks for all the nice comments :grin:

getting good shots here is almost too easy: excellent models in great poses with interesting costumes and well suited backdrops - what more could a photographer want! These poses are sometimes up to 20 minutes long which allows me to move around and compose the images as I want them to be too :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple more of thomas the sufi poet and whirling dervish


----------



## Dori1960

Great shots again! The second one is powerful. I love the play of light and shadow on his face. ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

breanna the ballerina:


----------



## Dori1960

ray: The last 2 are wonderful! You captured her grace well!


----------



## WereBo

All 4 are superb, but the effect of softness and crisp detail in the last 2 are brilliant ray:


----------



## Acuta73

3rd one is wonderful. The story is nice, a bit voyeuristic, like you caught her unawares. I love it.


----------



## zuluclayman

last week's session saw Afro Moses as the model - he is a Ghanian born musician based in Newcastle. His music is mostly reggae based with strong African roots. He said while posing that the reggae music is not really who he is, that the traditional African music played on traditional instruments is his real love. He played one of his instruments (forgotten the name now :sigh: ) while posing.
You can see and hear him in this video I made from that session:

the drawing room presents: afro moses on Vimeo

These are some stills:


----------



## DonaldG

That vimeo video shows off your video skills beautifully, John. Extremely well done in framing, timing, angles, subjects and most of all, interest. You have a video fan in me :smile: ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks for the encouragement Donald :grin: - like everything else, the more you do it the better you get - I still have a long way to go in comparison with people whose work I see up on Vimeo but feel I am making progress - and am having fun doing it which is very important to me.


----------



## WereBo

Basically, what Donald said









An excellent set of pics, especially the 1st one - The video is very dynamic too, especially with the dancing then freezing in the next pose. It's also nice to see the various artists drawings too, there's some very excellent sketches being produced ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks for the comments - yes, WereBo there are some good artists among the participants - they range from raw beginners to accomplished, exhibiting artists on any given night.

Here are some pics from last night's session where Lanelle, the girl who was the model the first night I attended was making a second appearance at The Drawing Room, this time in a red themed outfit.


----------



## zuluclayman

Finally finished editing the doco video for The Drawing Room - could probably have kept going making changes forever but time to say "enough" and move onto the next project. :grin:

The Drawing Room on Vimeo


----------



## yustr

Well done. Excellent video quality - shot with your DSLR? I like to subtle music. You told the story well.

:luxhello: :luxhello: :luxhello:


----------



## WereBo

Very well produced documentary Zulu, excellently done - I bet Ann Caddey is as pleased as Punch with it ray:


----------



## DonaldG

What YUSTR said 

+1


----------



## zuluclayman

yustr said:


> Well done. Excellent video quality - shot with your DSLR?


Thanks for the comments - it was shot on a Canon Legria HF S21 camcorder (with a wide angle converter and Rode Video Mic pro added) which when I bought it last year was the top of Canon's range of consumer camcorders - of course there are already better models out there in the price range I paid :sigh:

I would love to have a video enabled DSLR - Donald's 5D MKII, a 7D or even a 600D or 550D would do... but finances don't allow that at the moment.


----------



## Dori1960

Your project is wonderful!!!! You are a success!!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

the newest "new" project: this is a teaser for a longer video.

If these walls could talk - a teaser on Vimeo

Todd Fuller is an artist who is drawing on the walls of a local gallery with charcoal, erasing bits and working back over them, all the while taking photos (using a Canon 550D) The pics will be used to make an animation of the drawings stopmotion style.
I went along and asked could I document the process and he agreed so I will go along twice a day and take some footage of the drawing, asking him to talk about the process and what he hopes to get out of it. The end result for me should be a short (much shorter then the drawing room one :grin doco/feature on this exciting event.

The gallery (Back to Back Galleries) is the exhibition space of the Newcastle Studio Potters, an organisation my mother was one of the founding members in the late sixties and early seventies for and I was president (El Presidente!) of at the time the Gallery was established, 20 years ago.


----------



## DonaldG

What talented artists you both are.


----------



## WereBo

I look forward to seeing the entire finished product


----------



## zuluclayman

some pics from the week that was - the drawing,using charcoal, is done and parts where movement is taking place are drawn, photographed, then rubbed out and the new position of the hand (heart etc) is drawn over it, photographed and so on. At the end of each day Todd imports the images (anything up to 300-500 pics) into the project timeline in Final Cut Express -a Mac video editing application.
He worked on the drawings from 11am-5pm for 5 days and then a shorter day today, after which he had to clean the wall off and begin repainting the wall so it is ready for normal use again. Many of the days he was up and down a ladder, which had to be moved out of shot each time, to reach the higher parts of the drawings - mentally and physically exhausting work! 

The resulting animation will be featured in a couple of exhibitions he has lined up for 2012.


----------



## DonaldG

That is absolutely fascinating. ... and that is what I call time lapse!

Keep us up to date on the exhibition and let is know if the video is available on-line. Thanks


----------



## WereBo

I've never made time-lapse video, but I suspect it'll take quite some time to put all those shots together


----------



## zuluclayman

@WereBo - he imports the images each afternoon and does some quick clean-up and editing - no more than half hour or so. He will play with the timing and editing for some close ups for a while but he maintains that his style of animation/stop motion/time lapse is quick and relatively painless :smile:

here is the final edit of the short (slightly longer than I intended but he had a lot of good stuff to say :smile doco on the process - was quite haunting to see it all cleaned off after so much effort and time going into the drawing phase.

if these walls could talk on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo

A very well put-together documentary Zulu, showing just enough of his drawings to make it intriguing, without giving the 'story' away









I've one small niggle with it though, and that's the audio. His voice is a bit 'bassy' and talking in a large empty room adds an echo that makes him difficult to understand, at times.

Other than that, excellent ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Yep - the audio was always going to be a problem - he didn't want to stop working and talk, preferring to talk as he worked for two reasons:
1) time was of the essence - while saying he was going well at the time of interview, he ended up still drawing on the last day where he had hoped to be just doing any close up pics, cleaning and repainting
2) he didn't like the idea of sitting and doing an "interview", preferring to answer my questions while he worked

I tried to flatten the sound in Soundbooth to get rid of the hollowness but it sounded worse, his voice very unnatural - I'm still a beginner in tricky audio editing so decided in the end to leave it as it was - bouncy & hollow because of the empty gallery space with concrete floors :sigh:


----------



## WereBo

The echo certainly adds to the ambience of the work and, as I've discovered in the past (at Goldsmiths-College Radiophonic Workshop night-classes), echo/reverb is nigh on impossible to remove effectively.


----------



## zuluclayman

Finally got around to editing some footage taken last year of the exhibition involving The Drawing Room and two other life-drawing salons/classes:

Drawn Upstairs - the exhibition on Vimeo


----------



## DonaldG

Very nice ZCM. You certainly captured the warmth of the atmosphere there. It is good to see some of the younger element attending.


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks Donald - yes, good to see the young ones there - perhaps some future creative thinkers among them :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Very nicely put together Zulu, well captured ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Todd Fuller's finished animation has been used as a music video clip for his friend Abby Smith's song One and Only:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoSYgG0ykEU


----------



## WereBo

All those hours of work and thousands of pics have certainly paid off well, a superb piece of animation ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

The Drawing room had the first session for 2012 - what a good start to the year! Atong, a young Sudanese model continued the tradition of excellent and interesting models:


----------



## DonaldG

I just added the video link to my facebook - what a great piece of work, well planned out and brilliantly executed.

I love those last 4 photos. Great.


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics Zulu, beautifully composed and exposed ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Thanks for the positive comments

I have 6 pics of Atong in an exhibition of African artist's work opening tonight - no I'm not African but Atong is exhibiting some of her drawings and paintings in the show and hadn't enough works to fill the space she was allotted :smile:

here is the video to go with pics of Atong:

The Drawing Room presents - Atong on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo

Now that is an excellent too-short piece of video Zulu, very warm, friendly and intimate views of the evening, you've captured the 'feel' of the group perfectly, and some very beautiful music that is just right for it all ray:

I'm now listening to some more of 'Shaman's Dream' on Youtube as I'm typing and I'm really liking what I'm hearing so far, many thanks for introducing me to their music :grin:


----------



## Will Watts

Zulu, these videos are brilliant. Todd Fuller's animation was fantastic.


----------



## zuluclayman

thanks for your positive comments peoples
I'm now working on editing an hour and a half of concert footage of Afro Moses for a DVD - he was a model at the drawing room and the subject of this post
Having fun with over 12GB of footage - the camera automatically breaks continuous clips into 1.9GB clips (Canon's call and the SD cards and/or internal storage being formatted as FAT32 and can't be changed or the camera won't recognise them)
Trouble is if you copy and paste them from the card or camera's internal drive via My Computer, you get a dropped frame or two at the cut and an audio glitch to go with it - what were you thinking Canon? that nobody would want more than 11 minutes (1.9 GB @ highest data rate & resolution)
have found a neat workaround from a video forum - use the command prompt and the /b copy function to rejoin files without the dropped frames - don't ask me why it works but it does.


----------



## WereBo

Ooohh that should be fun, I suspect the hardest part might be trying to sit still whilst you're working. I had a listen to some of his music on Youtube and it's compulsive 'bop-about' rhythms :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

playing with pics of Atong - taking them to b&w:


----------



## WereBo

Yep, they work perfectly, if not better, in monochrome







.


----------



## zuluclayman

some stills form the Bodhi Festival in Newcastle - was there to video Afro Moses' performance for a DVD - these stills are from my aging Olympus DSLR. 

The first one is of one of the members of the Djembellas - an all woman drumming group that work mainly with djembe beats (hence the name) from west Africa - they often perform before Afro Moses at concerts - he is their mentor/leader but doesn't usually perform with them.

The third is his backing singers and violinist - he performs with a 10-13 piece band - horns, violin, 2 guitarists, drummer on drum kit, African drums, didgeridoo/percussionist & backing singers/tambourinists/shakers and a dancer/backing singer (4th photo)


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful dynamic pis Zulu, but how did you stand still long enough to get the shots without blurring? :grin:

That last pic of Afro Moses is a most beautiful portrait of him ray:

*PS* I'm listening to the 'Djembellas' on Youtube, whilst typing this :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

Ha ha - I'm not a dancer- 3 left feet I think - though most music if live gets my feet tapping at least :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

latest video from a session with alexc at The Drawing Room - the influence/theme was the paintings of Modigliani

The Drawing Room presents - alexc on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo

I've never heard of Modigliani before, but between your filming and alexc's modelling, I had a good idea before confirming with Google :grin:

More excellent video Zulu, the lighting, shots and transitions are excellent, along with the ideal music for the scene. Alexc is rather stunning too


----------



## zuluclayman

Thanks WereBo - the sessions often double as a bit of an art history lesson - Ann's background as an art teacher often surfaces as she comments and gives the participants some info on the chosen theme.
Alex is indeed "rather stunning" as a model - this was her for the Austrian Seccessionist - Gustav Klimt night last year - she painted the exposed parts of her skin with gold body paint to go along with Klimt's use of gold in his paintings.


----------



## zuluclayman

my latest video - painter Peter Lankas talks about his latest paintings he has made for an upcoming exhibition at Kaleidoscope Gallery in Sydney

Peter Lankas on Vimeo

a frame grab from the video:


----------



## yustr

well captured Zulu...too bad we can't do something similar for photographers (too much gear to coordinate I suppose.)

Note from previous; Cowboy Junkies are one of my favorite bands.:thumb:


----------



## Mack

Amazing photographs & the animation is outstanding!


----------



## zuluclayman

@yustr - I'm working on doing a similar thing to the Drawing Room for photographers - the main logistical thing as I see it would be having enough shooters to make it viable but not too many to make it difficult to manage so that each shooter gets enough time/position to get a reasonable number of good shots.

The gear I would need is a simple flexible lighting setup (2-3 lights max) - static would be best so that shooting could be virtually continuous.
I'm not sure that the current venue would be suitable as it is pretty narrow - limiting shot angles a bit.
People would have to bring their own camera gear (as the artists do for the Drawing Room - some even bring their own fold up easels) and possibly a laptop so we could look at edits etc.


----------



## zuluclayman

back at the drawing room after a 3 week break - shiver me timbers! 'twas pirate night!


----------



## Mack

Really great shots. I think #2 is my fav because of the way the light hits on his face and body, but I do like all.


----------



## WereBo

As above, excellent pics Zulu though it's a tie between #2 & #3 :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

Tuesday night's session of the Drawing Room with two pinup/burlesque models Jade & Ashleigh
All was going well until half way through the session when I got a call from my mother's VitalCall medical alert service - she had had a fall and couldn't get up - we spent 8 hours in the ambulance bay at hospital before she was admitted to the emergency dept and it was 9 hours all up before she was seen by a doctor! 
The ambulance bay is a tiny reception room with wide double doors for stretcher entry that stay open for ages letting in the cold wind (winter here tomorrow) every time an ambulance unloads a patient (and when the ambos and emergency staff slip outside for a break) There were up to 8 two person ambo crews there at any one time and they can't leave until the hospital accepts care of their patient - 3-4 hours was the average wait the other night! Public hospitals are in crisis here, chronically underfunded.

I'll get down off my soapbox now and show you some pics :smile:

First 3 are Jade, last one Ashleigh who was a first time model and extremely nervous so hard to get good shots - she could hardly keep the same expression on her face for more than one second poor girl.


----------



## WereBo

Sorry to hear about your Mum Zulu, I hope she's OK now :sigh:

Again beautiful pics from the Drawing-Room, it's easy to see that Jade has the confidence for her job, though Ashleigh has a lovely smile :grin:

One tiny criticism though, I can't read Jade's tattoo across her tum..... :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

@WereBo - neither could I :laugh:

the latest video in a series of artist profiles - a student from the University of Newcastle and her show at Watt Space (so called because the original gallery was located on Watt St)

https://vimeo.com/43962087


----------



## Mack

Great piece ZCM. Liked the art and the editing was really nicely done.


----------



## WereBo

Ditto here, I really like the music too


----------



## zuluclayman

another video from The Drawing Room - a recap on the year so far, well, the sessions I have been there for at least :smile:

https://vimeo.com/44288628


----------



## WereBo

Very nicely put together Zulu, there's an excellent balance between the models and patrons and you've captured the atmosphere of the room perfectly ray:

Have you thought of sending the video to a local TV-station for one of their culture-programs? :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

@ WereBo - thanks for the compliment - the required specs for delivery of HD content to TV stations cover 13 pages of intense technical standards that are beyond my camera and my knowledge to deliver at this point... maybe one day...


----------



## zuluclayman

another session at The Drawing room with Breanna - she is a young ballerina about to head off to Belgium to further her dancing career with the Royal Antwerp Ballet school. 
These pics have been taken with my DSLR instead of as frame grabs from video - I bought a good low light lens (Canon 50mm f1.4) that allows me to shoot under the lighting conditions at The Drawing Room.


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! The quality really shows too, the detail is superb even the blurry bits fore and after the DoF have depth to 'em ray:

Your portraiture is also developing greatly too


----------



## zuluclayman

last night's model: andrew, steampunk warrior


----------



## WereBo

Superb moody pics Zulu, even Mrs WereBo likes 'em, mainly cos she thinks Andrew is 'rather hunky'..... Hmmmmm......









:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - I think a fair few of the drawing roomers, who are predominately female, thought the same thing :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman

more from The Drawing Room - Adam: firstly a narrative done in a number of poses, then he transformed into a heroic, revolutionary fox


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics again Zulu, the exposure, framing and details are spot-on










Oh, any resemblance is purely coincidental..... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Absoluterly outstanding. I wish I had the 'eye' for that class of photography


----------



## zuluclayman

Some pics and a video from the Drawing room - the model was Keane who brought his didgeridoo along and played some while posing:

https://vimeo.com/51416012

The video features Keane's didgeridoo recorded live while he posed - it has then been mixed with some other music in post production. Video is a mix of my camcorder (Canon HF S21) and the DSLR (Canon 60D)

The pics all taken with the Canon 60D:


----------



## WereBo

Terrific pics and video Zulu, there's something about the didge sound that is very primitive, but it reaches right into the soul - The audio-mix fits the scene perfectly ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Thanks WereBo

Last night's session was something different - with Ann away overseas (USA) Maureen was left to manage this session so she chose Parisian chic as the theme and did the modelling herself... along with an unusual guest:
Priscilla the poodle, all primped and preened - here are some shots of both Maureen and Priscilla:





































this last image shows Maureen modelling and one of the regular artists, Greg, playing beautifully - in a not unusual for Newcastle co-incidence Greg & I went through secondary school in the same year at the same school, but didn't recognise each other for a few weeks. Newcastle is often referred to by its inhabitants as the biggest small town in the world - people talk of six degrees of separation, Newcastle has one, two at most!


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful! - The portrait of Priscilla is excellent, down to the mischievous glint in the eyes :grin:

One thing I've noticed with these sessions, it doesn't take much to set a scene, a pic or 2 on the wall, an occasional prop and you're there :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

very true WereBo - it shows the ability of the camera to trick the eye: if in the room our width of vision takes in the seats, all walls, curtains, lights extra chairs etc - the camera only sees what we want it to show the world :smile:

Some shots from last week's session with Lanelle: a young Chinese girl, the first model I shot at the Drawing Room and who I taught when she was in Year 9 (14-15yr old) - she has now just landed her first full-time job teaching Visual Arts and Photography in a secondary school in a country town (Hay, NSW) starting next year.

There is also a short video from this session at:

https://vimeo.com/53648325


----------



## WereBo

Superb portraits Zulu, I like the aged effect in that last pic, from de-saturating the colours


----------

